# Plant ID app



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

With everyone having a smartphone i their pockets what does everyone use for a plant ID app? Anything?

Paid or free welcome.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I had this on my old smart phone, but...................success wasn't what I expected, probably mostly contributed to the age of operator. 

https://cropwatch.unl.edu/university-missouri-offers-weed-id-app

If I find a weed/plant that IDK, I would take a picture and post here on HT. Mike (Vol) amazes me on his ability to name them, along with what chemical to squirt on them to smoke 'em.

Larry


----------

